# مسننات ومشغولات تقسم على رأس التقسيم



## saaddd (28 مارس 2011)

معادلة بسيطة على الإكسيل تحسب مقدار دوران يد التقسيم لإنهاء مسسنن 
يكفي كتابة عدد الأسنان وعدد دورات الرأس لتحصل على نسبة الدوران بأقل نسبة


----------



## شهلان عزيز (1 أبريل 2011)

*مسننات تروس*



saaddd قال:


> معادلة بسيطة على الإكسيل تحسب مقدار دوران يد التقسيم لإنهاء مسسنن
> يكفي كتابة عدد الأسنان وعدد دورات الرأس لتحصل على نسبة الدوران بأقل نسبة


 
تقسم السرعة الداخلة على نسبة التحويل يطلعلك الدورة في الدقيقة. ويمكن ان تعرف نسبة التحويل بواسطة فر الشافت الداخل الى الكير باليد وتقوم بأشارة بالقلم على مركز معين وتفر باليد وتحسب عدد الفرات الخارج للشفت طبعا كما قلت تقسم بها السرعة الداخلة لمعرفة rpmالدورة في الدقيقة. 
لمعلومات اكثر اتصل بي انا اعمل في شركة لانتاج التروس في تركيا. 
شهلان عزيز


----------



## hussin_elmassry (22 سبتمبر 2011)

شهلان عزيز قال:


> تقسم السرعة الداخلة على نسبة التحويل يطلعلك الدورة في الدقيقة. ويمكن ان تعرف نسبة التحويل بواسطة فر الشافت الداخل الى الكير باليد وتقوم بأشارة بالقلم على مركز معين وتفر باليد وتحسب عدد الفرات الخارج للشفت طبعا كما قلت تقسم بها السرعة الداخلة لمعرفة rpmالدورة في الدقيقة.
> لمعلومات اكثر اتصل بي انا اعمل في شركة لانتاج التروس في تركيا.
> شهلان عزيز



اود معرفة الكثير عن التروس هل من افاده


----------



## saaddd (6 أكتوبر 2011)

أنا بخدمتك إنشاء الله واضح وحقق فائدة


----------



## زياد فتوح (22 يناير 2012)

مرحبا لذا كنة تريد المعرفة عن الاتروس عليك ان تحدد ماذا تريد بلضبط وشكرا


----------

